

The “Design by Committee” Straw Man - SachaG
http://www.attackofdesign.com/the-design-by-committee-straw-man/

======
adolph
The classic counterpoint to the author is a fun video from Microsoft about
Microsoft:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeXAcwriid0&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeXAcwriid0&feature=related)

The author is speaking to a particular definition of "design by committee."
The article doesn't address the extrinsic constraints placed on a particular
project by people with a place at the table but who don't have any
responsibility for the success of the project.

~~~
SachaG
Wait, I'm confused, are you speaking about my article, which is itself a
counterpoint, or the original article?

Whatever the case, I completely agree that a real discussion of design by
committee should include managing all the different types of shareholders, and
not just the "dumb client's wife" type.

